# Blocked from Jack Keller



## Old Tymer (Mar 29, 2009)

All the computers I try to access the Jack Keller website say that the IP address is blocked. Does anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Vanterax (Mar 29, 2009)

Same thing for me. Looks like he's rejecting all anonymous connections.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 29, 2009)

I would guess that there is some maintenance going on. Wait a couple of days.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like it was one of those "seamless" updates that computer companies are always doing. Should be back soon. For complete details see...

http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=33972&st=0&p=348149&#entry348149

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2009)

Up and Running now!


----------



## xxplod (May 14, 2010)

yep its up and running


----------

